# Atitool .27b4 not working with 8800GTS 512



## Meteo (Jul 4, 2008)

Atitool loads up fine but the core and memory both show up 0.00. The speeds show up fine in the bubble on the tray icon but atitool cant seem to change any clock speeds. Ive been running the 'find max core' for 30 mins now and it still is at 650 core 1000 mem (according to GPUZ). Whats wrong??

Im using forceware 175.16


----------

